# IMPORTANT water ingress possibility.



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

This probably applies to other M/Hs as well as Hymer.

Our A Class Exsis has one sliding window located by the driver and these sliding windows have drain holes to let any water which drains into the bottom runner to drain away. These holes are covered by a plastic cover which is about 2 inches long by 1/4 inch. We have four.
I noticed that one of ours was not draining, so I removed it and found it was completely blocked with sealer
 
Luckily, the other four were doing their job, but this is very important and I would advise any owner with any make of van which has sliding windows to check as water ingress could follow :!: 
The plastic covers just pull off. They are clipped at each end therefore, pull from the centre!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, typical, dealers not doing pdi properly. Had the same problem on my new van, was accused by dealer that I had done it to stop draughts, and "tried " to charge me. :wink: 

tony


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Our van runs down hill towards the front and the blockage was at the second one back. Luckily, the furthest front was doing it's job.  
I wouldn't have thought this would be looked at in a pdi :?: but this and yours proves it should :!: 
I think everybody should check! :!:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Yes, typical, dealers not doing pdi properly. Had the same problem on my new van, was accused by dealer that I had done it to stop draughts, and "tried " to charge me. :wink:
> 
> tony


Is this your new new one from TW ?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

From Hymer uk, but TW tried to charge me. :wink: 

tony


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry to harp on, but I think this is pretty important and should not be overlooked.
I just hope everybody who has sliding windows on an A Class will check their water drainers.
Better to play safe :!:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I now understand why so many owners have water ingress problems.
No body gives a damn  
215 views on this subject and only one person is interested  
I can understand non A Class owners, but no comments saying ours is OK or we will check ours.
I think there is a little complacency to say the least.
There is no way that myself and the only person who has replied can be the only ones. :!: 
end of rant :lol:


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Grath we don't have an A class so this is of little use to us but for the sake of those whom it will help, thank you!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It's also useful to check them every year or so, because of the dirt that can flow in and accumulate 

tony


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Grath said:


> I now understand why so many owners have water ingress problems.
> No body gives a damn
> 215 views on this subject and only one person is interested
> I can understand non A Class owners, but no comments saying ours is OK or we will check ours.
> ...


There, there there! Shh, every thing will be alright in the morning.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

MrsW said:


> Grath we don't have an A class so this is of little use to us but for the sake of those whom it will help, thank you!


Thank you MrsW.
I am just surprised that folks are not out there checking their vans and reporting their findings.
I know that I certainly would, it is so important. Water ingress is the van killer!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> It's also useful to check them every year or so, because of the dirt that can flow in and accumulate
> 
> tony


Good point Gemmy  
Thanks


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Big breaths Grath :lol:

It has been on here before but your post will probably be easier to find for others in the future ....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1281538.html#1281538

I do check mine but thanks for reminder. 

Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Peejay.
Please note, the link says they are to drain condensation.
They are there for more than that!
Any water which runs down the outside of the sliding window runs into the bottom window track.
These drainers are the only thing which stops the water entering the internal parts of your van skin, or the van itself!

The link again!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1281538.html#1281538


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

I also check mine but thanks for the reminder.

Ron


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Perhaps it's good that Hymers don't contain wood in their walls unlike a lot of other makes  

tony


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Checked mine this afternoon & whilst not blocked I do have one of the covers missing. Anyone any idea where to find a replacement?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon,

If anyone needs a part number so you can order from your local Hymer dealer for the covers just PM me a chassis number and I will check the parts system then post the part number on here for the benefit of others.

These should be quite standard, as our Dethleffs also use them so I assume they are the same as I do not have a van to cross reference at the moment. If anyone wants to send me a photo then I can check.

It's also worth noting that therer may be colour variations out there, as I think there is a minimum of light grey and charcoal.

Regards,
Ceris


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

Grath said:


> I now understand why so many owners have water ingress problems.
> No body gives a damn
> 215 views on this subject and only one person is interested
> I can understand non A Class owners, but no comments saying ours is OK or we will check ours.
> ...


Grath,
I am surprised you can rant that there are not many comments in the first 6 hours of the post! I visit this site a couple of times a week at best and if it catches my eye I will read it.

This is a good tip and something I will check at the weekend. Thanks have been given.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Never mind :lol:


----------



## letsgoforit (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi, we have also been a trifle soggy in our recently purchased 2006 Mohican. Leaks and water ingress or, as MARQUIS puts it: condensation due to us being in it. 
We do understand about condensation hot/cold etc, and we know all about leaks in this much repaired van but we really thought that when the the middle cupboard over the living space got soaked all by itself - no other living room cupboard involved - and I could wring out my tilley hat what wos innit... that that was a leak. 
Not so apparently - condensation is choosy. It will choose one of six cupboards leaving the rest dry... odd huh. 
But we live and learn. Oh yeas!


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Just checked ours all OK
Steve


----------



## letsgoforit (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for that. But are you not residing in a well built Hymer? The next few days will be interesting. We are getting an independent expert in. Will post when we have van back later this morning (for the 17th time). Oh there she is! Fingers x'd


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Good luck chaps! 

While I hope all goes well for you, a little bit of me has enjoyed your Mills and Boon adventures with Marquis :lol: :lol: 

Alan


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

We have a Neisman & Bischoff Arto with 4 drain holes in the runners , these have blocked up 3 times in 4 years and i clean them out with a pin . I now always try to park with a very slight list to the rear which makes sure the roof surface water runs off the back of the van and not down the sliding windows when it rains


----------



## letsgoforit (Jul 1, 2008)

They have just returned our van for the 17th time. rear lights hanging off and full of water! Oh dear. but our solicitor will be happy!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

letsgoforit said:


> They have just returned our van for the 17th time. rear lights hanging off and full of water! Oh dear. but our solicitor will be happy!


This is not very good news  I feel for you


----------



## letsgoforit (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Grath! But apparently its normal after a 20 mile drive in the rain.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

letsgoforit said:


> Thanks Grath! But apparently its normal after a 20 mile drive in the rain.


Normal for Marquis I suppose


----------



## letsgoforit (Jul 1, 2008)

MARQUIS did, kindly give us a new pump, but its not working properly- we are now collecting water from the rear light bulb. 
Hot water does not seem to want to come thru at all cold water dribbbles - fiamma aqua 8. 
Spanking new, mind, but we have decanted into our 23 year old MH which does not leak and is not toxic and has running water.

Oh well, where are those pills!


----------

